# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  A po deshton kapitalizmi dhe tash kush ka radhen?

## fisniku-student

Recenzioni apo Kriza Globale Finaciare qe tashme ka Goditur Boten ,duke shkaktuar Kaos dhe qrregullime ekonomiko/Fiskale pothuajse ne tere Boten ,duke mbyll Korporata gjigande ,Kompani Idustriale me Fame Boterore dhe poashtu edhe duke Ndikuar ne rritje Enorme te Papunsis. Nje Krize e tille nga shume Kush konsiderohet si prej me te medhave ne Historin e Njerzimit.

Shume Parashikues dhe Ekspert Ekonomik ,kan thene se akoma do thellohet kjo Krize dhe do kete efekte te pa parashikuara .

Poashtu shume expert Ekonomik jan te mendimit se Ky lloj Rendi (Kapitalizmi)eshte duke deshtuar dhe Quditerisht kan filluar te shtohen Zerat ne nje Rikthim te Socializmit apo te nje Rendi te ri Boteror. Qe dote thote se po proklamohet nje ide qe do fuste ne funksionin Teorin e Intervenitacionit Shtetror ne Ekonomi ,thjesht te rikthehet Socializmi si Rend Boteror. Kjo eshte per arsye se Shume Banka Boterore Private deshtuan nga Keqmenagjimi e tyre me Bankat.

Ta shtrojm per Diskutim kete Teme : dhe Pyetja eshte :*A po Deshton Kapitalizmi dhe Tash kush Ka Radhen ???*

----------


## fisniku-student

Per ta kuptuar Kapitalizmin dhe te Metat e tij ,ateher duhet kemi kete Artikull ne Teme>>

*Kapitalizmi dhe Lufta për Ekzistencë*



Termi kapitalizëm d.m.th. sovranitet i kapitalit, një sistem ekonomik i lirë dhe i pakufizuar i bazuar plotësisht në profit dhe ku shoqëria është në konkurenc brenda këtyre kritereve. Tre elementet më të rëndësishme të kapitalizmit janë: individualizmi, konkurenca dhe përfitimi. Individualizmi është i rëndësishëm sepse njerëzit nuk e shohin veten si pjesë të shoqërisë por si “individ” që qëndron në këmbët e veta. “Shoqëria kapitaliste” është arena ku individët konkurojnë në mes veti në kushte shumë të ashpra dhe të pamëshirshme saktësisht siq është përshkruar nga Darwin-i, ku vetëm të fuqishmit mbijetojnë, ndërsa të dobëtit dhe të varfërit shtypen dhe eliminohen.

 Sipas logjikës, kapitalizmi bazohet  në atë që çdo individ – person, compani apo nacionalitet duhet të luftojë për zhvillim dhe përfitim personal. Në këtë luftë, prodhuesit më të mirë mbijetojnë, të dobëtit dhe ata pa shkathtësi eliminohen dhe zhduken. Ajo që i kushtohet vëmendje nuk është qenja njerëzore, por zhvillimi ekonomik dhe të mirat materiale.  Për këtë arsye mentaliteti kapitalist nuk ndjen përgjegjësi apo keqardhje për personin që e shkel me këmbë për t’u ngjitur lart dhe për atë që duhet të jetoj në vështirësi të mëdha. Ky është Darvinizmi, i jetësuar plotësisht në shoqëri përmes rrugës ekonomike.

Me propozimin e tillë ishte e nevojshme që të inkurajohet konkurenca në të gjitha fushat e shoqërisë dhe për deklarimin se ishte e nevojshme që të mos lihen mundësi apo përkrahje për të dobëtit në asnjë fushë, teoricientët e Darvinizmit Social përgatitën mbështetje “filozofike” dhe “shkencore”.   Pikëpamja e teoricientit kryesor të Darvinizmit Social Herbert Spencer-it, i cili paraqiti principet e Darvinizmit në jetën shoqërore është: nëse dikush është i varfër atëherë është gabimi i tij; dhe askush nuk duhet ndihmuar atë person të përparoj. Nëse dikush është i pasur, edhe nëse ai person e ka fituar pasurin me mjete të pamoralshme, atëherë ajo është aftësi e tij. Për këtë arsye, personi i pasur mbijeton dhe i varfëri zhduket.

Darvinistët Social në shoqëritë kapitaliste si koment “shkencor”përdorën teorin e evolucionit të Darwin-it. Si rezultat i kësaj, njerëzit filluan të humbin konceptet që religjioni i kishte sjellur, si: ndihmën reciproke, bujarin, bashkëpunimin dhe vendin e këtyre vlerave e zuri egoizmi, dinakëria dhe oportunizmi.

Kenneth J. Hsü shkencëtar evolucionist në artikullin e tij Tre Gabimet e Darwin-it i publikon mendimet e kapitalistëve kryesor në Amerikë:

Darvinizmi në Angli dhe në Amerikë përdorej poashtu në mbrojtje të konkurecës individuale. Andrew Carnegie shkroi “ligji i konkurecës, i mirë apo jo, është këtu; nuk mund t’i shmangemi.”  Rockefeller shkoi një hap më tutje kur ai deklaroi që “rritja e bizneseve të mëdha është thjeshtë mbijetesë e më të mirit; kjo është thjeshtë punë e ligjit të natyrës. (1)

Nga kjo që u shpjegua deri këtu shihet që kapitalizmi ka tërhequr njerëzit në adhurim vetëm të paras dhe pushtetit që vjen nga paraja.  Ky princip kapitalist ka ndikim gati në të gjitha shoqëritë e ditëve tona.  Për këtë arsye të varfërit, të dobëtit dhe të gjymtuarit janë të braktisur nga lëmosha, kujdesi apo mbrojtja.

Arsyeja pse sot vendet si Etiopia jetojnë në skamje dhe uri është dominimi i këtij principi kapitalist. Ndihma dhe mbështetja prej vendeve të shumta do t’i shpëtonte këta njerëz të uritur, mirëpo ata janë lënë në varfëri dhe uri për vdekje.

Veqori tjetër e shoqëris kapitaliste është hapësira e pabarazisë brenda kësaj shoqërie. Në shoqëritë e tilla dallimet në mes të pasurisë dhe varfërisë rriten çdoherë, me rritjen e varfërisë te i varfëri, rritet pasuria te i pasuri.

Gjatë historisë çdoherë ka pasur shoqëri ku i varfëri dhe i dobëti janë shkelur, vetëm gjërat materiale kanë qenë të rëndësishme  dhe egoizmi, interesi personal dhe mashtrimet janë gjetur si rruga e vetme për t’u pasuruar.  Mirëpo që nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit të 19-të njerëzit me pikëpamje të tilla u futën në një periudhë shumë më të ndryshme. Në 150 vitet e fundit njerëzit dhe shoqëritë që e posedojnë këtë  strukturë të pamëshirshme filluan të mos gjykohen apo kritikohen.  Më në fund sjellja e tillë filloj të pranohet si ligj i natyrës.

Robert E. D. Clark shpjegon këtë situatë në këtë mënyrë:

    Evolucioni, shkurt, i dha njeriut të lig lehtësim nga ndërgjegja e tij.  Sjellja më devijuese kundër konkuruesit nuk mund të racionalizohej; e liga u quajt e mirë.

Siq po shohim, Darvinizmi që i inspiroi  njerëzit, sistemet dhe ideologjitë dhe mungesa e religjionit i sollën brenga, vështirsi, dhembje dhe dëshpërim botës posaqërisht në 150 vitet e fundit. Ata të cilët menduan se munden t’i mbrojnë interesat personale e shikuan Darvinizmin si shpëtues të vetes.

Këta njerëz të cilët menduan se përgatisnin një kurth të madhe për njerëzimin, në të vërtet nuk ishin në dijeni se atë e përgatisnin për vetveten. Sepse pa marr parasysh se sa ata mundohen të mbijetojnë, në të vërtet ekziston vetëm një Gjykues, një Zot dhe një Zotërues i atyre, tërë botës dhe çdo gjëje që ata mundohen t’a posedojnë. Allahu është Gjykatësi dhe Fuqia e vetme. Pasuria, fuqia dhe pushteti për të cilat njeriu mendon se i fiton vet në të vërtet i janë dhënë nga Allahu që t’a sprovoj atë. Pa marr parasysh sa shumë beson ai që është në një fushë të përpjekjeve, në të vërtet çdo njeri jeton në test të vendosur nga Allahu.  Allahu paraqet në vargjet e shenjta se Ai i sprovon njerëzit me anën e mundësive që ua ofron atyre: 

    Ne bëmë çdo gjë në tokë zbukurim të saj që Ne t’i testojmë ata që të shohim se veprat e kujt janë më të mirat. (Sure al-Kahf: 7)

Ata të cilët mendojnë që çka posedojnë i kanë fituar si rezultat i “luftës për ekzistencë” do të ndjenjë dhimbje të madhe në zemër për të cilën nuk ka kompensim, dhe pikëllim të madh kur të ballafaqohen me realitetin në amshueshmëri dhe të shohin se atë që e ndjekën ishtë një ide e zbrazët:

    Banuesit e Parajsës do t’i thërrasin Banuesit e Zjarrit, ‘Ne e gjetëm të vërtetën të cilën na e pat premtuar Zoti ynë. E ju a e gjetët të vërtetën të cilën iu pat premtuar Zoti i juaj ?’ Ata do të thonë, ‘Po, e kemi gjetur!’ Në mes tyre thërret një zë: ‘Mallkimi i Allahut qoftë mbi zullumqarët atyre që penguan në Rrugën e Allahut, me dëshirë që t’a shtrembërojnë atë dhe mohojnë amshueshmërin.’… Ata të Arafit i thërrasin burrat që i njohin me shenjat e tyre dhe u thonë: "Çka ju vlejti ai grumbullimi juaj (në pasuri e numër) dhe ajo që bënit kryelartësi?" (Surat al-A'raf: 44-5, 48)

Ndërsa ata të cilët  nuk ranë nën ndikimin e ides Darvinisit-kapitaliste dhe nuk  harruan arsyen për çka janë në këtë botë dhe nuk harruan Allahun, ata i shohin njerëzit si gjëra të gjalla të krijuara nga Allahu.  Sikurse që i ka urdhëruar Allahu, ata gjithmonë i trajtojnë njerëzit këndshëm, tregojnë dhembshuri dhe kujdes dhe bëjnë çdo gjë që është e mundur për t’ua larguar vështirësitë dhe brengat.Ata gjithmonë flasin fjalët më të këndshme, kujdesen, i ndihmojnë dhe i mbrojnë,  jetimët, të sëmurët dhe të gjymtit.Njerëzit e tillë i largohen mëkatit dhe i kryejnë detyrat e dhëna nga Allahu ashtu siq është shpallur në Ku’ran dhe janë superior në shikimin e Allahut: ata nuk i kushtojnë vëmendje pasurisë, racës, ngjyrës, klasës, ideologjisë apo filozofisë. (Për informata të tjera lidhur me këtë temë, shih “Katastrofat që Darvinizmi ia Soll Njerëzimiti” nga Harun Yahya

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Jo kot ishte thene se kapitalizmi nuk eshte sistemi me i mire por me mire qe kemi deri tash 
E kush do vie nuk kam ide *

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pas kapitalizmit e ka rradhen "Siguria Boterore"... duke filluar qe me bombat nukleare e duke perfunduar me skudon spaciale amerikane. Pse sot kaq frike? Pse po merren kaq masa? Ceshtje me te vertete per t'u cudit.

----------


## mondishall

Po dështojnë pjesë të bazës dhe superstrukturës kapitaliste, të cilat dekadave të fundit u lanë në liberalizëm ekstrem, absolut.
Nga ana tjetër, dështoi një sistem i keq imitues i socializmit në tërësinë e tij, gjë që vërteton se dhe socializmi i quajtur shkencor në teori(që u bastardua keqazi në bazë dhe superstrukturë), nuk mund të jetë më sistem pretendent absolut në botë. Ç'mbetet? 
Një martesë kapitalistosocialiste e zgjedhur, që shprehur në gjuhën po të martesës, të përmbajë mblesërinë e pjekur dhe dashurinë e matur.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?

----------


## Sabriu

Kapitalizmi dhe të gjitha sistemet po deshtoinë sepse, dallimi mes dispozitave të Zotit dhe atyre të njeriut është shumë i madh.

----------


## Borix

Ku je mer Sabri, papapa, thashe se kishin mbaru filozofet me Volterin, po mire qe po ndrisni ju boten, bashke me fisnikun. Fisnik, akoma student derbardhe?

----------


## xfiles

çdo lloj forme regjimi ekonomik apo politik lind, rritet dhe vdes.
Kapitalizmi nuk ben asnje perjashtim. 

Tani e ka rradhen Rendi i Ri Boteror

----------


## Sabriu

> Ku je mer Sabri, papapa, thashe se kishin mbaru filozofet me Volterin, po mire qe po ndrisni ju boten, bashke me fisnikun. Fisnik, akoma student derbardhe?


Es selamu alejkum Borix

----------


## Borix

Allahu ekber Sabri.

----------


## Sabriu

> Allahu ekber Sabri.


Drejtesia e bemiresia mes nesh .

----------


## Borix

Ne emer te Ahmadinexhadit, Amen!

----------


## Sabriu

> Ne emer te Ahmadinexhadit, Amen!


Ne emer te ZOTIT te Madherishem, Amen.

----------


## Sabriu

> Ne emer te ZOTIT te Madherishem, Amen.


Duke u thirrur ne  emer te ZOTIT te Madherishem pos tjerash bejme ballafaqimin e pakusht me jetën, duke ndërtuar raporte të njerëzishme me tërë përmasat e mbijetesës që kalojmë! 

Sabri Selmani

----------


## iliria e para

Njerzit e deshtuar me ideologet e deshtuar flasin per deshtim! 
Hupni ne Arabi se ju presin duarehapet.

----------


## Sabriu

> Njerzit e deshtuar me ideologet e deshtuar flasin per deshtim! 
> Hupni ne Arabi se ju presin duarehapet.


"Nëse nuk është drejtë mos e bëj, nëse nuk është e vërtetë mos e thuaj." - M. Aureli

----------


## alibaba

> çdo lloj forme regjimi ekonomik apo politik lind, rritet dhe vdes.
> Kapitalizmi nuk ben asnje perjashtim. 
> 
> Tani e ka rradhen Rendi i Ri Boteror


Mendoj se kriza do të shkallëzohet më tej.

Mungesa e parave në dorë, sjell deri tek marrja e kredive, zakonisht me kamata të larta, që sjell deri tek varfërimi. Shtimi i të varfërve sjell deri tek shtimi i hajdutëve, mafiozëve, kriminelëve, lypësve, dhe mbi të gjitha e shton numrin e atyre që janë të gatshëm për shpërthim apokaliptik. 

Krejt çka e ndalon përkohësisht këtë shpërthim është propaganda anti-popullore dhe pro-shtetërore, siç e dimët ë gjithë mediat janë pushtet i katërt. Por kjo nuk zgjat gjithëmonë. Kur shfaqen kushtet e përshtatshme për shpërthim, ai ndodh, pavarësisht nga ato që thotë TV ose radio.

Për të folur për një temë të gjerë si kjo, duhet të merren parasysh shumë faktorë. Kapitalizmi është sistem ekspansionist, që dmth se vetë kapitali ka nevojë për zgjerim, nevojë që burimin e ka si tek lakmia e pronarit të kapitalit ashtu edhe tek frika se mos konkurrenti zgjerohet më shumë e i jepet mundësia të lirojë mallrat. Duke qenë në konkurrencë, janë edhe në rivalitet, e përfundimisht edhe në armiqësi. Grupet e interesit këtu janë shtetet e mëdha.

Kapitali nuk është i ndarë nga shteti. Çfarë shkruan në kushtetutë është bull-shit. Padrejtësia më e madhe e kapitalizmit nuk është konkurrnca e lirë, as ekonomia e tregut, por plaçkitja që shteti i bën popullit. Në emër të barazisë që qytetarëve para ligjit, paguajnë taksa të njëjta si milioneri si ai që banon me qera (vetëm një shembull).

Mendoj që Rendi i Ri Botëror nuk do të vendoset asnjëherë. Kjo, për shkak të Invadimit kinez nëpër botë që do të sjellë deri tek shkatërrimi total i shteteve të sotme evro-amerikane, dhe do të ndikojë në krijimin e komuniteteve autarkike ekonomikisht të zhvilluara.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

cdo sistem nuk zgjat me shume se disa shekuj perpara se te kolapset . mbase kapitalizmit i ka ngel edhe nje shekull maksimum , por sigurisht qe edhe ky si sistem do kolapset si gjithe te tjerat.
Ndersa ne boten matematikore , teorite e tilla si ''chaos theory'' apo ''butterfly effect'' e shpjegojne me mire sesi nje sistem eshte i destinuar per tu rrezuar ''after some time'' .

----------


## chino

Mendimi im:

Ajo qe sot quhet ne kapitalizem krize, quhet ne shumicen absolute te sistemeve tjera boterore, perfshire ketu dhe sistemet ekonomike te dalura nga norma "hyjnore" (e dij "fisnik-studenti" per ke e kam fjalen), piemont apo kulminacion i zhvillimit. Kulminacioni i zhvillimit te sistemeve tjera per kapitalizmin eshte krize. Nuk ka deshtuar kapitalizmi si ti tille. Por nje pike vockel e vetme e tij, qe eshte e ndryshueshme, e reparueshme, e kalueshme.


*

----------


## Artson

*Mendoj qe rendi i ri qe po pregatitet eshte NEW WORLD ORDER, rregulli i ri boteror, shkrirje e konfederatave dhe nje riorganizim ne nje Konfederate te vetme : nje ushtri, nje ekonomi, nje lek i vetem Ameria, nje qeveri, nje politike, njerezit te monitoruar me ane te cipave dhe shprese qe keta pak koka te kene deshira pozitive per te ardhmen tone, sepse do te na robotizojne totalisht, ndoshta nuk do kemi me as nevoje per veten tone...*

----------

